# Vienna side reins



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with Vienna side reins? If so- good/bad? How do you recommend using them? I am trying to help my TB mare become more balanced- we are working at training level dressage.


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

I used them on my mare, and got really good results to strengthen her muscles for the beginning work... 



Make sure you don't substitute the side reins with correct training and exercises though...


----------



## TBsPlease (Mar 19, 2009)

In my opinion, Vienna side reins are very, very good training devices. I don't normally approve of gadgetry, but side reins in general are difficult to abuse, mild, and produce correct results in terms of long-term training (unlike, for instance, draw reins). I have a TB gelding that I event, and lunging in side reins has really helped him to lift and strengthen his back. I assume your mare lunges? Here's what I would do: start lunging at a relaxed trot and canter. When she is a little warmer, put the side reins on. (Try to have a trainer make sure they are adjusted correctly for her.) Again, work at a relaxed yet forward trot and canter, this time with lots of transitions thrown in. Lunging, especially in side reins, is to warm-up quietly until she becomes the horse that you want to ride. In other words, don't be afraid to correct and make her go more forward, bend more around the circle, etc. And I agree with the previous poster: although side reins are the "perfect hands," don't substitute them for other training and they should be used as a supplement to good lessons with a dressage trainer. (I'm sure you already knew that, but I felt I had to say it anyway -- sorry to insult your intelligence!) Good luck!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a pair of vienna side reins and I got them as opposed to regular side reins because of what I had heard. It's very hard for a horse to lean against them as they go through the bit and are not fixed. 
I also read that there is less of a change to cause damage to your horse, again because they go through the bit and are not fixed.
You can also work your horse at a walk, trot and canter (I do believe with regular side reins you should not work them at a work with them. I may be wrong though)

I used them on my mare and she did alright. I plan on using them for my qh gelding and hope that it all goes well.

TBsPlease gave great advice as to how the horse should be acting before your put them on.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

So draw reins? They are basically one and the same. I don't like the effect that they have on the horse and the only difference between vsr and draw reins is that they are ever tougher to create the correct contact and frame with.
It all depends on what your goal for lunging your horse is. If you're just getting the bucks out these would be great but for actual work and muscle building they are just placing the horse on the forehand and encouraging him to build up the muscles on the underside of his neck.
$0.02


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for all of the advice. She just came home from a 3 month stay at my trainers. My trainer did most of the work fromthe saddle, she would only lunge to take her energy level down. She suggested that I try to lunge 2-3 times a week to help me build a better relationship with my mare (she can be a bit pushy and I was told that a bit of work on the lunge line will help me establish more dominance)...but I figured I'd try to kill two birds with one stone while doing this.


----------

